# Talking with a squeaker



## Kium (Jan 15, 2011)

I was curious after watching some videos how some people like Vin talk with a squeaker and actually come out with words. Does anybody have an idea how it works?


----------



## Aden (Jan 15, 2011)

You're gonna have to clue some of us in on exactly what that is


----------



## Kium (Jan 15, 2011)

Aden said:


> You're gonna have to clue some of us in on exactly what that is


 

let me find a video....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCh_fu_0vCE


----------



## Fay V (Jan 15, 2011)

Honestly it just sounds like the person is making that noise to imitate a squeeker.


----------



## Jude (Jan 15, 2011)

Better example of what OP is talking about

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH0pz2aRxIU

Unless you meant actually being able to talk _through_ it, which I'm not sure even exists.
The video that was posted earlier sounded like the person was just imitating a squeak sound.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 15, 2011)

Vin is so great to hug, because HUEG. <3

EDIT: Weird coincidence. There's a UK weasel suiter named Vin who has a squeaker.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 15, 2011)

seems like flux just might put it in his mouth so when me moves the mouth it squeeks


----------



## Kium (Jan 15, 2011)

Fay V said:


> seems like flux just might put it in his mouth so when me moves the mouth it squeeks


 

no he has it in his hand. I asked him.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 15, 2011)

Kium said:


> no he has it in his hand. I asked him.


 ah well there you go, I've seen people do this before. it just takes timing


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 15, 2011)

I think I would like a squeakier in my nose, on the bottom of my feet and on my butt... then again the nose and butt might be it for me- I don't want to sound like a dog on crack chewing on the most annoying squeaker when I walk down a hall. The concept is cute. The reality of constant squeaking- not so much. I would like to sit and it sound cute anyway...


----------



## Akai-Panda (Jan 15, 2011)

I was going to say, he could just be breathing words into the squeaker but if he has it in his hands...then squeaking and talking it is!


----------



## roobait (Jan 15, 2011)

you'd be surprised.


----------



## Kium (Jan 15, 2011)

D: it was just a question, no reason for that comment


----------



## Xavan (Jan 15, 2011)

he shoves a whistle down his throat, just like many other things.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 16, 2011)

this is not posible. is it?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 16, 2011)

Could you sorta rig it up like a talk box, sans box?  I'm probably overthinking this.


----------



## Love! (Jan 16, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Could you sorta rig it up like a talk box, sans box?


wouldn't you need a tracheotomy first?


----------



## panikwolf (Aug 14, 2011)

Yone know where I can buy a cheap squeak ??


----------



## Fay V (Aug 14, 2011)

ho' shit that's a big necro. 

I did learn the answer to this though. You remove the small part that makes the squeak noise when air goes through it (the rest is just an air pouch) and you put it between your teeth, speaking around it.


----------

